# English Spoken in Hania?



## bikemama (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if English is commonly spoken/understood in Hania? Also, wondering is there is a sizeable American community of expats in Hania?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As someone who has spent many holidays in Chania I can safely say you will be understood. 
Chania is a tourist destination so most people who are in contact with tourists speak English


----------

